# Looking for Blue Pacman (Samurai)



## mrpetem (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi I am looking to purchase a blue samurai pacman frog here in the UK. It is proving difficult to find them so if anyone knows of where I can get some please let me know?

Thanks


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there,
Don't think I have ever seen one in the UK, and if you did find one I'm sure it would fetch top dollar.
Plenty in America though :whistling2:


----------



## mrpetem (Feb 20, 2014)

sure, I thought as much. Shipping from the states would also be top dollar I imagine too lol.

I will keep searching, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

mrpetem said:


> sure, I thought as much. Shipping from the states would also be top dollar I imagine too lol.
> 
> I will keep searching, thanks for the reply.


Indeed it would, America always seem to be ten steps ahead.

Good luck finding one though : victory:

Could always settle for a peppermint?


----------



## jonnyclayton (Aug 1, 2013)

i have two lol they are like hens teeth : victory:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

They where available off a German breeder at the Donny show that's just been.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I bought mine from Doncaster back in September Japanese import and purchased through German dealer


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Does it stay blue all the time?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

earthtiger said:


> Does it stay blue all the time?


No like all horned frogs will change colour depending on humidity (I've found) and as they get older they are more sea green than blue


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Why I have asked:
I have the impression, that the (Samurei) blue pacman frogs seem to be a bit special with their color. So far I haven't seen (a photo of) an adult blue pacman frog. Plenty of small blue ones but no adult. 
A friend of mine told me, his show the best blue, when he doesn't clean the tank for a while and they sit in their own dirt. After cleaning the tank they are less blue.
Another one bought several very blue ones the day before the Hamm show from some japanese guys. A couple of days after rehousing them they where not as blue anymore, just a little bit bluish. 

=> What is the tricker that they show their best blue!?


----------



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

View this pacman frog farm which have some amazing morphs
Thefrogranch.com


----------



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

earthtiger said:


> Why I have asked:
> I have the impression, that the (Samurei) blue pacman frogs seem to be a bit special with their color. So far I haven't seen (a photo of) an adult blue pacman frog. Plenty of small blue ones but no adult.
> A friend of mine told me, his show the best blue, when he doesn't clean the tank for a while and they sit in their own dirt. After cleaning the tank they are less blue.
> Another one bought several very blue ones the day before the Hamm show from some japanese guys. A couple of days after rehousing them they where not as blue anymore, just a little bit bluish.
> ...


Please view this pacman frog farm which have some amazing morphs!
The Frog Ranch | Home


----------



## Dave1986123 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Pacman*

Check out mikes phat frogs aka Mike mat son in us this guy is unreal


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dave1986123 said:


> Check out mikes phat frogs aka Mike mat son in us this guy is unreal


Yeah Mike Matson has some amazing colour morphs and mutants


----------

